# Job Interview and I am not even qualified for it.



## Sovius (Jan 16, 2012)

Tomorrow I have an interview that I don't believe I am really qualified for. I sent my resume via e-mail for a local job at a local website that made the job available. I do have a college degree for that type of job, but I have no experience in that field, I have done some things but I have no where the experience these guys have and probably expect.

I went downtown and was surprised that it was one of those high tower commercial buildings, it is beautiful and an absolute dream job to have. But right now I work minimal wage and I feel like that is all I am worth. 

I took a look at the website today to find out more about what they do and they do things in a professional level way beyond the experience I have on it. I honestly want to get a job like this, but at the same time I feel like I would be wasting my time because this job is out of my league.

I recently applied for another job before and was surprisingly denied getting the opportunity. I cried after I came home because I make no money and it is really lonely what I do and I want to be have a future for myself and eventually meet someone and make a family.


----------



## Melodies0fLife (Sep 17, 2012)

You must have done something right to have gotten an interview out of all the applications. It means they see you as potential; don't dismiss it right away!! This is a dream job, right? Even if you have no experience, offset that by your personality, passion for the job or how hard you work, and perhaps pull examples from your college experience. Speak like you know what you're doing and they will understand... 

I was very much in your situation last year. Was unemployed out of college; no work experience, and then got a job in retail making slightly above minimum wage afterwards for half a year. It was a horrible feeling, always thinking that I'm hopeless. Then I got another job that was in an office, making more money but still not the kind of work I want to do. I'm currently trying to apply to different ones that pays better and is more intellectually challenging but I'm having doubts, just like you. But I know we can do this!! Wishing you the best...


----------



## Sovius (Jan 16, 2012)

Thanks, I appreciate that response.

I did my interview hours ago, it ended up being okay, but that usually means that it was a "no".

Based on their body language it was uncomfortable so I am not surprised by the reaction at all. I feel tense and everyone around it can feel it too and, well, I honestly don't know what my future looks like at the moment.

I don't think I choose the right path for a career, it's tough to get into and it is tough to even get experience at it. So, I don't know what to do in my life.


----------



## Chil (Jun 18, 2012)

I went to a job interview like that last week, I lied all the way through it, didn't get it, but every interview I'm doing is 'experience' and I am getting more confident.


----------



## Sovius (Jan 16, 2012)

Update, I didn't get it. 

It really wasn't a surprise, I was pale the whole day yesterday because I really wanted it that badly.

Now I am stuck knowing I am in a job surrounded by dynamite and it seems that have to blow out 1000 candles to prevent my boss from blowing up on me from one mistake even if it is minor.


----------

